# Video: Generations Don't Exist! Adam Conover



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Just something I wanted to share to y'all.
What do you think?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

We're all people.
Cool concept.
I'd like my generational label changed to the CAT GENERATION!!!!
meow.


----------



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

To be fair, they're merely approximations.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Garden Gnome said:


> I'd like my generational label changed to the CAT GENERATION!!!!
> meow.


----------



## Count Raven (Feb 18, 2015)

Garden Gnome said:


> We're all people.
> Cool concept.
> I'd like my generational label changed to the CAT GENERATION!!!!
> meow.


*Rolls over on the floor with purring of approval*


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

fabulous feline.:typingneko::ball::coldneko:



Count Raven said:


> *Rolls over on the floor with purring of approval*


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

adam ruins everything, thats my favorite show ye i would recommend it


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

flourine said:


> adam ruins everything, that's my favorite show ye I would recommend it.


If you like this then I would highly recommend GradeAUnderA


Edit: 100th post BOOYA


----------



## JackOfBlades (Aug 26, 2016)

Interesting concept


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I was just about to post the exact same thing, so instead I'll post the Idea Channel counter-piece:


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

This is one of my favorite shows to watch.


----------



## Abacab333 (Sep 25, 2015)

They don't but it's fun to talk about.


----------

